# 'impossible' crystal is discovered in Siberia



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

An incredibly rare and unusual type of crystal, once dismissed as impossible to exist, has been identified on a piece of meteorite in Russia.

With a strange repeating structure, for years researchers believed quasicrystals could only be made artificially.

Now the discovery, published in a new paper, marks the third finding of the bizarre materials in their natural form.










The crystal, identified in a new paper published in Scientific Reports, was analysed by researchers at the University of Florence, Caltech and Princeton.

The material came from a meteorite found in the Khatyrka region of the Russian far east five years ago.

Quasicrystals, short for quasi-periodic crystals, defy the symmetrical rules that define crystals – they are ordered, but not periodic.





The latest version features a kind of symmetry not seen naturally before, called icosahedral symmetry. This an exotic pattern featuring 60 points of rotational symmetry


'What is encouraging is that we have already found three different types of quasicrystals in the same meteorite, and this new one has a chemical composition that has never been seen for a quasicrystal,' co-author Paul Steinhardt from Princeton University, told Motherboard.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

Didn't they say from which Planet or part of the Galaxy it comes?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 9, 2016)

Ready to have your mind blown?

If the universe is infinite then nothing can be impossible. But if the universe is infinite then there is a possibility for the impossible.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't know why God had made things so complicated, wasn't it enough a Sky with a Moon, Sun a few stars and clouds


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know why God had made things so complicated, wasn't it enough a Sky with a Moon, Sun a few stars and clouds



Just because the universe is complex doesn't mean your life has to be.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Just because the universe is complex doesn't mean your life has to be.



But I have enough of the shitty Governments that spend millions and millions exploring the Universe, Moon etc etc etc, where there are millions and millions of people that doesn't have even  a bread to eat.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Ready to have your mind blown?
> 
> If the universe is infinite then nothing can be impossible. But if the universe is infinite then there is a possibility for the impossible.





Easy Rhino said:


> Just because the universe is complex doesn't mean your life has to be.


I feel like both of these posts came from a fortune cookie...


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But I have enough of the shitty Governments that spend millions and millions exploring the Universe, Moon etc etc etc, where there are millions and millions of people that doesn't have even  a bread to eat.



And why don't they have food to eat? If we start feeding them they will start to expect that, what good will that give? We are too many already.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 9, 2016)

> But if the universe is infinite



Only 2 things are infinite : human stupidity, and Winrar's trial period


----------



## 64K (Dec 9, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> Only 2 things are infinite : human stupidity, and Winrar's trial period



That reminds me of a quote by Albert Einstein

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.”


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But I have enough of the shitty Governments that spend millions and millions exploring the Universe, Moon etc etc etc, where there are millions and millions of people that doesn't have even  a bread to eat.



There will always be those who are impoverished, it happens in War torn countries and those who are under a dictator, whether Socialist or Totalitarian.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> There will always be those who are impoverished, it happens in War torn countries and those who are under a dictator, whether Socialist or Totalitarian.



Unfortunately


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> An incredibly rare and unusual type of crystal, once dismissed as impossible to exist, has been identified on a piece of meteorite in Russia.


 was it found near either _Tunguska_ or Chelyabinsk and this unknown to natural occurring Extra Terestral material will they name it Unobtainum 2016


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

Khatyrka....otherwise known as "the back of beyond"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khatyrka


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 9, 2016)

Let me don the alien conspiracy hat. This meteorite is natural but the quasi-crystal is not, aliens made it and incorporated it into the rest of the rock and the whole thing was sent to earth so we can discover a new (for us earthlings) means of interstellar travel. Rumors, faked and real(?), suggest its for anti-gravity flight like in the Jetsons vehicles, others suggest Star Trek-ish transporter function, and even further some thing interplanetary doorways like from the Stargate series.



{{{ This message brought to you by the "idiots for a better tomorrow", and your Ad Council. And the letter ;P }}}


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But I have enough of the shitty Governments that spend millions and millions exploring the Universe, Moon etc etc etc, where there are millions and millions of people that doesn't have even  a bread to eat.



"If you give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> "If you give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime"



 Ever so slightly awkward in areas that suffer drought and starvation.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> "If you give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime"



If you dry the lake where he should learn to fish and the fishes die he will never be able to learn to fish.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ever so slightly awkward in areas that suffer drought and starvation.



Not my problem. There are areas that need to be fixed in my country before I worry about the others.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

so you come up with an idea to solve starvation and you couldnt care if it works.................smart.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> There are areas that need to be fixed in my country



That's exactly what i mean, the Government instead spend all those millions and millions and millions sending people to the Moon and etc etc etc they could spend it fixing the areas that need to be fixed what it means there will be people doing that job what provide them money for living.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

1970 USA, seems like not much has changed in 40 odd years.












USA doesnt need to reduce spending on space exploration to solve poverty at home.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> "If you give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime"



Gov needs to stop handing out freebies.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

Seem to remember that Kennedy Boasted Factualy that 
Investing in Space Boosted the American Economey and created millions of related jobs
which since have been whittled down/lost each year as Space Related funding is cut each budget


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

18,000 currently employed by NASA. many more employed by SpaceX  ULA and others

NASA's budget







and STIll people are poor in America....there is no correlation.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's exactly what i mean, the Government instead spend all those millions and millions and millions sending people to the Moon and etc etc etc they could spend it fixing the areas that need to be fixed what it means there will be people doing that job what provide them money for living.



Here is the dirty little secret; governments have been intentionally starving populations throughout history.


----------



## 64K (Dec 9, 2016)

The USA doesn't need to cut science budgets. We need to cut military spending. We spend around 600 billion dollars a year on military and only around 19 billion on NASA. I'm all for a strong military but it's out of proportion to the military threats we face. btw I'm a Conservative and almost always vote Republican so don't paint me as a week kneed Liberal.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2016)

64K said:


> The USA doesn't need to cut science budgets. We need to cut military spending. We spend around 600 billion dollars a year on military and only around 19 billion on NASA. I'm all for a strong military but it's out of proportion to the military threats we face. btw I'm a Conservative and almost always vote Republican so don't paint me as a week kneed Liberal.


To be fair that Chinese budget is a fucking lie. Everything that government builds is dual purpose...

I also don't really care if everyone in world eats. There is always an option for them to fix the issue themselves and better themselves.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I also don't really care if everyone in world eats. There is always an option for them to fix the issue themselves and better themselves.




Im glad the majority of Americans dont share your attitude.

It might be a good idea if we get back to crystals before someone makes a fool of themself.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> To be fair that Chinese budget is a fucking lie. Everything that government builds is dual purpose...
> 
> I also don't really care if everyone in world eats. There is always an option for them to fix the issue themselves and better themselves.



I agree about the China budget.
However, in many parts of the world people have zero viable options.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 9, 2016)

64K said:


> We spend around 600 billion dollars a year on military and only around 19 billion on NASA. I'm all for a strong military but it's out of proportion to the military threats we face.


This is the reason we do not face the threats.
This is the reason our people come home alive (for the most part).
This is the reason you're not speaking German or Japanese right now.
This is the reason we haven't had more 911'ish attacks here.
Do I need to continue?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I agree about the China budget.
> However, in many parts of the world people have zero viable options.



How so? No one needs handouts. If the area you live is dead leave. Can't leave because your government won't let you? Overthrow the regime. Can't overthrow the regime? Welcome to darwinism.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> How so? No one needs handouts. If the area you live is dead leave. Can't leave because your government won't let you? Overthrow the regime. Can't overthrow the regime? Welcome to darwinism.



I wonder who you voted for......Hillary?


----------

